# 1st Post, New member, Orange County,CA, Looking for a puppy from a humane reputable breeder, miniature or toy. Emotional support animal



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The first, best recommendation to find quality, conscientious breeders is to go thru the breeder referral folks of the Poodle Club of America.

Temperament testing is typically done at 7weeks. While indicative of the future, temperament is also affected by environment and other external sources, so there really can be no guarantee.
Breeders that place dogs for therapy or service work are a good choice but not your only choice.

You may want to look for breeders that follow Puppy Culture or similar early socialization programs.

Quality breeders will be breeding for health (doing the PCA/OFA recommended health testing of their breeding dogs prior to breeding), temperament, and conformation (meeting the breed standard for structure and overall soundness by proving their dogs in competition - looks, acts, moves like a poodle).

If you haven't done this, reach out to the Poodle Club of America's Breeder Referral sources.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

James98 said:


> Hello, i am looking for a healthy puppy ,not older than 3 months,as i would like the puppy to bond with my 14.5 year old, in Southern California, from a reputable,humane breeder.
> Thus far i have communicated with Charlene Smutny, she has a litter but still too young to know,what temperament they will be.
> 
> Choosing color would be a cherry on top, however i want to focus on health, temperament, and socialization of the puppy. This puppy will be an emotional support animal for my child.
> ...


are you looking for a miniature poodle?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Charlene Smutny has an excellent reputation. Another great breeder in So Cal is Eleni at Moonstruck Poodles. In Nevada, look into Ash's Mystical. I'd happily get a mini from any of these breeders.


----------



## James98 (1 mo ago)

PoodleJoon said:


> are you looking for a miniature poodle?


I am ,thank you


----------



## James98 (1 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Charlene Smutney has an excellent reputation. Another great breeder in So Cal is Eleni at Moonstruck Poodles. In Nevada, look into Ash's Mystical. I'd happily get a mini from any of these breeders.


Yes,Ms.Smutny was very kind, knowlegable on the phone, i would no hesitate to get a puppy from her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would send MaizieFrosty to find my perfect poodle, if she would even agree; on any of the sizes. I know she has an important day job in psychology, but you can trust her on the breeders she recommends. I’m a librarian and have always double checked her suggestions to a path of yes, I really like the breeder and the dogs.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

You are so sweet, Mfmst! 🥰


----------

